# Eclipse: Analyse und gra. Darstellung des Projects



## usrr (17. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es für Eclipse ine Tool, dass Project analysiert und dann eine graphische Übersicht über die Klassen und Verknüpfungen gibt?


----------



## Marco13 (17. Mrz 2012)

Sowas ObjectAid UML Explorer - Home liefert zwar UML-Diagramme, aber nur "semi-automatisch", und ... ich finde UML für solche Zwecke ja nur sehr bedingt geeignet. Was soll in dieser "Graphischen Übersicht" dann enthalten sein?


----------



## usrr (17. Mrz 2012)

Es geht um ein Projekt, dass aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung ohne konkrete Planung gestartet wurde. Jetzt ist die Größe soweit angewachsen, dass es erforderlich ist die Struktur zu verbessern. Abhängigkeiten der Module müssen gelöst und Zuständigkeiten festgelegt werden. Ich frage mich welche Tools dabei unterstützen können.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mrz 2012)

> Abhängigkeiten der Module müssen gelöst und Zuständigkeiten festgelegt werden


Sonar zum Beispiel. Du bekommst zwar keinen Graphen der Abhängigkeiten, aber dafür zeigt der Package Tangle welche Packages zyklisch voneinander abhängen und der LCOM Wert gibt Aufschluss darüber welche Klassen mehr als eine Zuständigkeit haben.


----------



## maki (19. Mrz 2012)

> Es geht um ein Projekt, dass aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung ohne konkrete Planung gestartet wurde. Jetzt ist die Größe soweit angewachsen, dass es erforderlich ist die Struktur zu verbessern.


Die sehen meistens alle so aus:
http://artmiser.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/30pollock_lg.jpg

Die Frage ist, was willst du denn haben bzw. was hast du vor?
Was genau willst du sehen/analysieren?
Wenn ihr von vorneherein wisst dass das Ding keine Gute Architektur hat, dann nutzen Tools nicht soviel.

UML ist IME eher dafür geeignet, bestimmte Dinge graf. darzustellen als aus bestehendem Code eine grafische Representation zu erstellen.

Für die "großen" Brocken (also die generelle Architektur) sind Stift & Papier nicht verkehrt, für Feinheiten ist der Code selber besser geeignet ime.
Am wichtigsten sind erstmal zyklische Abhängigkeiten zwischen Modulen zu entfernen, diese sollten zerst aufgebrochen werden.
Danach kann man sich die Abhängigkeien zwischen den Modulen ansehen, ob a zB. zuviel "Kreuz & Quer" läuft.


----------

